# Onthestop's NMZ Gladesman with a carbon bow deck



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

0o0o0o.... veryyy nice!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

keep swinging for the fence Joe! You are makeing some awesome products and innovations.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Where are my Carbon Marine Rod Holders JOE!  ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Carbon rod holders are coming. I swear. I leave Wed to pick up my new CNC machine in Tennessee. I have a fellow fisherman that is a 3D modelling expert. Once I get the CNC installed and AC running in the shop I will unleash some new really cool stuff. The CNC will give me much more ability to make complex models and such.

I have to now; Carbon Marine is my job. I left corporate America to slave over epoxy and fiber at 100 degrees for half the money----oh the passion that drives what we love to do. I hear you. ROD HOLDERS---ROD HOLDER---on the way.

Do you have any particular mount style in mind (clamp on verses surface mount?)

As the Skiff World Turns....

Joe
Cm


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

for me, clamp on, but you have to go where the market wants...


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Rod holders would be nice! I dont know how much of these are used down south, but some sort of ultra-light planer board mast would be sweet too!


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

How much $$$???


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Carbon Fiber Gladesman Deck: $490

Joe
Cm


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

When are we getting the LT25 decks.

OH Rod holders would be nice, but a grab rail would be better !!!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I have not been asked to make an LT 25 deck yet. I will if someone ask for one. No problem.

Joe
Cm


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

While your at it Joe, how about a Carbon Marine, Car Topper... or ;D

Ok just getting stupid now I know... ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I have thought about a roof or bed mounted locking rod box. My rods do not fit in my truck if I go into a store for a quick stop. I always cringe leaving expensive rods and reels in sight and grab range. Something simple and lockable.

OR

A simple quick modification to my Caimen that lets me lock the reels behind a removable panel. Lock when driving, remove it when fishing.

Joe
Cm


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Great work Joe cant wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd deffinaetly be down for some CF rod holders, I can give you the skinny on exactly what I would want for the MF III!



L.R.


----------

